# Baily and Foxton Flows



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Waterton Gauge https://dwr.state.co.us/surfacewater/data/detail_graph.aspx?ID=PLASPLCO&MTYPE=DISCHRG

For early season, subtract this gauge South Fork SP from Waterton gauge to get approx. what is in Foxton https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?06701900


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks so much for the links. Foxton was too low but Waterton was good flow and super fun!


----------



## jbpaddle25 (Jun 24, 2013)

It appears DW is pulling water from Dillon Res, as the Roberts Tunnel gage is going up. Looks like they are letting out at 150cfs. The gage is Bailey is going up as well. Although AW is showing the gages still as N/A. But Bailey/foxton will hopefully be running soon. I'm hoping for 450cfs so I can get the phat cat out there. 

https://dwr.state.co.us/surfacewater/data/detail_graph.aspx?ID=ROBTUNCO

https://dwr.state.co.us/surfacewater/data/detail_graph.aspx?ID=PLABAICO


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah ,wish it would run already...less than 600 going into Waterton at this time of year does not bode well for releases from Chatfield...the Nf got up to over 350 at Bailey so with tribs may have hit 450.the gauge at Waterton[ So.Platte ] only shows 400 at 6 pm though..let,s hope the native flow goes up and they release more down Robert's...with lower Clear Creek closed,the good part of Boulder town run closed,and gauges not working for St,Vrain,class 3 warm up runs and play parks around here are kind of limited right when they are needed...


----------



## jbpaddle25 (Jun 24, 2013)

It has been frustrating with many of the front range creeks/rivers, though Clear Creek has been running pretty good up higher. We are lucky to have the opportunity and water to paddle, once everyone lines up. 

Roberts Tunnel looks to be releasing more. Hopefully foxton will be good to go. We will most likely be down there tomorrow. 

Button rock Res is barely letting any water flow into NFSV.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah thanks for those links.... 446 at Grant as of 10.;30,so Bailey at good medium flow..Foxton probably near 600 an excellent level...St.Vrain at Lyons 285 ,probably doable but not good...Barker still not spilling?


----------

